# Happy 1st Birthday Dax!!!!



## KZoppa

Dax turns 1 today. We have survived the first year! He's been cooped up because we had another pano flair up but I got him out today so wear him out a bit. It worked. A little too well because he's snoring on my floor now lol. Was kicking snow for him. He'd chase what he could, try to catch it in the air, etc. Just generally being a goofy boy in the snow. He was barking up a storm because he couldn't find the snowball and when he did find one, he couldn't pick it up. 

Here's some pictures of the nut taken today with some puppy pictures thrown in!














































yelling at the snow


















Would you believe Shasta has a good 10 lbs on him?


















His 1st day home with us when he was 8 weeks old


















Time sure has flown by!

Happy Birthday Dax!


----------



## LaRen616

Happy Birthday gorgeous boy!


----------



## ZoeD1217

He's gorgeous! ! That first pic is the best! 
Happy First Birthday Dax!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis

Happy Birthday Dax! Such a good looking boy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade

:birthday: handsome!! Enjoy your special day and Delgado sends wishes for many bones and treats today


----------



## Bear GSD

Happy 1st Birthday handsome Dax!!!


----------



## Lilie

Happy Birthday, Dax! Dax! DAX!!!! I'm talking to you!!!!


----------



## Suburbandiva

Happy Birthday, Dax! Revy turns 1 in 8 days.


----------



## KZoppa

He's snoring the day away. The one day he could have partied and he's like a teenager sleeping all day instead. Sheesh. lol.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy Belated Birthday Dax!


----------



## ragu

Happy Birthday!! He is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Wow, he's so dark! Beautiful boy for sure and will only get better.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

Happy Birthday, Dax!!!! You, goofball!
Lol, he looks like he is picking his nose in the second from very top picture. Yep, his brain is still in little boy mode.


----------



## Stosh

Holy cow he's gorgeous! The colors, markings, look in his eyes...fantastic. And the perfect name


----------



## SunCzarina

Happy Birthday Dax! Snow, how can you still have snow...


----------



## Loneforce

Happy Birthday Dax!!


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

Hey Dax, what did you get for your birthday? I bet you were a little spoiled, birthday boy.


----------



## K9POPPY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! to such a handsome GSD!!!!!! Bob


----------



## B&Cgetapup

Happy Birthday Handsome boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redrider469

Happy Birthday, Dax!! Love the one day/one year photo!


----------



## KZoppa

He got to run around in the snow and basically make a huge mess outside. He loved it. The front yard had been all nice and untouched and then it wasn't lol. He had a good time. I kicked snow for him which he would try to chase and then go into a barking fit because he couldn't catch it all or find the snowball. He'd then come back, tail wagging like crazy for me to kick more snow. 

was too chilly to do much else. He'll get some good treats next weekend though.


----------



## KZoppa

SunCzarina said:


> Happy Birthday Dax! Snow, how can you still have snow...




it snowed sunday night and most of Monday. didn't warm up until yesterday lol

the snow is all gone now though.


----------



## KZoppa

3GSD92_00_12 said:


> Happy Birthday, Dax!!!! You, goofball!
> Lol, he looks like he is picking his nose in the second from very top picture. Yep, his brain is still in little boy mode.




nah! that's his "trespassers taste good with ketchup!" face


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

A georgeous Shepherd!


----------

